# pap smear



## 01051184 (Jan 19, 2010)

If a patient has an annual  gynecological exam W/pap is there a collection fee or is it included in the preventative code.
This isn't my usual specialty.
Thanks for anyones help.


----------



## tmerickson (Jan 19, 2010)

We bill out the annual cpt and then the 88142 for the pap. The collection fee is included in the 88142.
Tesja Erickson, CPC


----------



## pammalou (Jan 20, 2010)

Isn't the 88142 for the lab? What if your clinic collects the specimen and sends to an outside lab? Would we then only be able to charge out the H&P code?  Thanks for the clarification as this seems to be challenging my brain a little.


----------



## lscott (Jan 21, 2010)

If you are billing commercial, the collection is part of the E/M service; if you are billing Medicare bill Q0091 for the pap collection.  You can't bill the lab code if you are sending the specimen to an outside lab.


----------



## bigredcag (Feb 16, 2010)

For collection/conveyance... medicare we bill the Q0091 (and whoever else takes the Q code) if they dont take the Q code we use the 99000 if we are delivering the specimen to the lab.. We do not use the 8814X as this is what the lab will bill out for their services.


----------

